# Software to see if someone is using my wireless network?



## Guttboy (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have recently moved and have been experiencing some "strange" delays/lagging on my network.  I suspect, though cannot prove, that someone may be using my connection.

Is there any free software that can let me know if someone other than myself is using (stealing) my connection??????

Thanks again for all the help!  Its great to finally be back!

Regards,


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 18, 2008)

Is it even encrypted?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wi-Fi_Protected_Access


----------



## Guttboy (Apr 18, 2008)

Yes...encrypted....SSID turned off as well......WEP....128 x 26 hex digits and mega long passphrase


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 18, 2008)

does ur router have a list of all the macs thats connected .. check there.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 18, 2008)

WEP is psychological. Anyone determined enough can break it rather easily. I suggest WPA or WPA2.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 18, 2008)

Can you view the MAC addresses attached to your wifi? If so, find the addresses for your machines and limit access to those addresses only.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 18, 2008)

You can normally tell by checking your security logs, as it will show all connections made by a remote device, and it should have either the MAC address, or the IP address of the device.


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 18, 2008)

check with this tool (AngryIP) it's safe to use. some anti-virus might not like it, but i've never had a problem with it


----------



## Guttboy (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok so there is no program to see if someone is using the network?  Like a popup to show that someone has connected or something?

I had the logs disabled on the Linksys wrt 54gs but have turned them on now....


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 18, 2008)

Guttboy said:


> Ok so there is no program to see if someone is using the network?  Like a popup to show that someone has connected or something?
> 
> I had the logs disabled on the Linksys wrt 54gs but have turned them on now....



i posted a link, try it. or you can go to the address bar and type: 192.168.1.1, that will open the linksys router software.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Apr 18, 2008)

Snort is a pretty good tool, and it's free. Go here for it. (Virus free)


----------



## mdm-adph (Apr 18, 2008)

Don't worry, you probably don't have haXors stealing your webs -- your network connection probably just sucks, like mine does.


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 18, 2008)

If you have a Linksys router you can use Linksys network advisor to view connected computers easily. If you don't have linksys I am not aware of any other router having such a program, however you can view your log when you connect to the router or maybe a DHCP table with a list of Mac addresses. Obviously if you have more devices connected then you own someone is connected. 128 and 64 bit encryption is a joke. Easily hacked in about 2-4 hours with the right program. WPA and WPA2 are much better and harder to crack.


----------



## Guttboy (Apr 18, 2008)

LOL....yeah my connection might suck......I suppose I am being paranoid....

If I don't have the SSID broadcast, I do use encryption (WEP), how can someone hack into the system in 2-4 hours?  I guess I just dont understand how that can happen.....


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 18, 2008)

Guttboy said:


> LOL....yeah my connection might suck......I suppose I am being paranoid....
> 
> If I don't have the SSID broadcast, I do use encryption (WEP), how can someone hack into the system in 2-4 hours?  I guess I just dont understand how that can happen.....



there use to be a wep tool to find keys. do you have a password set for your router.


----------



## spud107 (Apr 18, 2008)

think this program might be what your looking for, iv found it useful at times,
edit - newer version, but i haven't tried it. http://www.majorgeeks.com/myWIFIzone_d4915.html


----------



## blobster21 (Apr 18, 2008)

a tool to check the incoming / outgoing traffic on a network adapter: wireshark

you don't need to understand everything in the live report wireshark produce, but at least you will be able to see the realtime TCP/UDP traffic and associated adresses. Any private adresses unknown to you should get your attention, they could reveal an unwanted guest


----------



## Guttboy (Apr 18, 2008)

crackerjack I do have password for the router and I renamed the router as well....Spud/blobster I will check out those programs soon!


----------



## ktr (Apr 18, 2008)

You router should log incoming connections, and computers that are on the network at the current time. Try doing a trace ping (to google, or tpu) during the time your network is ok, then do another trace ping during the delays, then compare the two. You will then see what nod is causing the slow down.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2008)

I think nortan antivirus does this/


----------

